# Additional CarPro propducts available - Detailed Clea



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

*New CarPro Products*

Several newer CarPro products and various additoinal sizes are now in stock with us. We also have the newer formulations of many others.

CarPro at Detailed Clean

*CarPro The Cube Sample Kit*


*CarPro Reflect Super Fine Polish 250ml*


*CarPro Iron X LS 1 Litre*


We also have Iron X LS in the 500ml and 1 Litre Eco Packs too:
CarPro Iron X LS 500ml Eco Pack
CarPro Iron X LS 1 Litre Eco Pack


----------

